# 2013-14 deer season ??



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone know when exactly next seasons dates are for deer. Turkey day is on the 28 th of Nov, so deer gun should be Dec 2-8 if I figured right. Need to get my vac slip in early. Mike


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

For at least the last 40 + years, that I have hunted, it has opened on the Monday after Thanksgiving


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Monday after turkey day usually


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gonna turn slip in today, thanks guys, Mike


----------

